# Part # for multi purpose center console



## Andrey/PF (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi ALL!!!

I've bought new X-trail last month.
Now trying to find multi purpose center console - because central am rest doesn't work as armrest

Does anybody know part # for multi purpose center console - dealers in Russia doesn't know about this thing at all!!!


WBR

Andrey


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Privyet Andrey 

The part number for this cool accessory is K6910-EQ225

You can find it in Russia for sure. I just checked.

Send me a PM and I will let you know where to get it from in Russia

Poka


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

What is the multipurpose console? I don't think I've ever seen it. I may be interested because I find the armrest fairly useless too.

I tried searching the Aussie site but couldn't find any pics. There may be some but I'm at work and some pictures get blocked :S


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

evjm said:


> What is the multipurpose console? I don't think I've ever seen it. I may be interested because I find the armrest fairly useless too.
> 
> I tried searching the Aussie site but couldn't find any pics. There may be some but I'm at work and some pictures get blocked :S


pics of it are in THIS thread.

It's very practical, but expensive, got mine directly from Japan.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Consule*

I purchased it as well from my Dealer here in Lasalle Quebec.... Would I do it again.. no.. waste of money. a bit taller but other than that I never used it...oh well..

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> I purchased it as well from my Dealer here in Lasalle Quebec.... Would I do it again.. no.. waste of money. a bit taller but other than that I never used it...oh well..
> 
> Stephen


LOL and why would you do it again Steve? 

How many armrests do you plan to have? LOL

It only needs doing once and that is it. I find it very comfortable indeed, as it can be used as armrest, especially on longer trips (not to mention the great storage compartment and the folding section onto the back seats where I now place the DVD player for the kids) 

It is overpriced indeed, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> I purchased it as well from my Dealer here in Lasalle Quebec.... Would I do it again.. no.. waste of money. a bit taller but other than that I never used it...oh well..
> 
> Stephen



how much where they if u dont mind me asking?

so they are available in quebec but not bc??

thats kinda messed up


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Console Info*

It's a stock Nissan Part available in Canada

K6910-EQ225 $224.95 Canadian

Go ask your dealer to punch in the number in their order computer... let us know...

Stephen





TjC said:


> how much where they if u dont mind me asking?
> 
> so they are available in quebec but not bc??
> 
> thats kinda messed up


----------



## stumpac (Jul 12, 2006)

SCHESBH said:


> I purchased it as well from my Dealer here in Lasalle Quebec.... Would I do it again.. no.. waste of money. a bit taller but other than that I never used it...oh well..
> 
> Stephen


Hi Stephen - i was wondering if you could tell me WHY the armrest is a waste - does it not extend far enough to allow your elbow to rest on it? That is the problem with the existing one, besides being too low!! Comments?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Center Consule*

I bought it for the extra height.. well I was hopefull... it is taller but not that much to make a difference and as for the etxra storage that I thought I would be using I have yet to do so...

It is a personal decision... but in my my opinion not worth the price

Stephen


----------

